# New bookshelf & tv unit



## demandrew (Dec 9, 2011)

Nicely done! Can you give us any insights into the construction process? Are the shelves fixed in place or set with pegs? If fixed, how did you join them into the case?


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!  The shelves for the bookshelf are fixed in place, I used glue and pocket holes to hold everything together. Built with 3/4 Birch Plywood and used Poplar for the face frame


----------

